# Von Tiscali zu ?



## nickiquickie (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe seit fast einem Jahr Tiscali DSL, weil das damals sehr günstig war. 

Jetzt will ich aber den Anbieter wechseln. 
Jetzt meine Frage: Da ich bei meinem nächsten Anbieter aber angeben will, dass ich schon DSL habe, weiß ich nicht wie ich das mit meiner Kündigung bei Tiscali machen soll.
Muss ich selbst dort kündigen oder macht das der neue Anbieter für mich?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Peter Klein (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Diemeisten Anbieter machen das für dich.Dürfte kein Thema sein mit dem DSL Anschluss umzuziehen.

Wenn du noch keinen Anbieter hast, 1und1 ist sehr gut, ham sehr viele Extras in den Paketen.


So long


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Warum willst Du denn wechseln?
Nur weil der eine oder andere Anbieter zur zeit günstiger ist?
Die fangen doch alle grade erst an nachzuziehen.
Die günstigsten Preise liegen im moment so bei ca. 15-20€ für DSL 2000 (Anschluss inkl. Flat).
Wenn ich mir die Preise bei Tiscali ansehe, sind es wohl noch alte Preise.
Wenn Du also mit Tiscali soweit zufrieden bist, warte erstmal noch ab.... schliesslich muss auch Tiscali mit den Preisen nachziehen, wenn sie am Markt bleiben wollen.
Letztenendes weisst Du ja auch nicht im vorraus wie gut ein anderer Anbieter sein wird.... und bist in der Regel für 12 Monate gebunden (dass machen sie bei den Dumpingpreisen jetzt wohl alle).

Ob Du selbst kündigen musst oder ob es der neue Anbieter macht, ist von Anbieter zu Anbieter verschieden, sollte aber auf der jeweiligen Homepage stehen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

